# your experience with linzess 290 mcg?



## Aphrodite871 (Jun 1, 2013)

The Linzess 145 MCG never worked on me, i called my Dr and she said to double the dose, so i did. How long does it take to work? I know its only the first dose of 290 MCG but im not sure if it will be anymore effective the 145 MCG. I would like to hear your experience with this drug if you wouldnt mind. Im getting really worried, Ive taken laxatives, eaten more fiber stayed off the caffeine and now this drug and still havent been able to go. its been 9 days. im thinking about taking an enema but then i wont know if the medicine worked or not. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Ive been begging my dr to send me to a GI but she wants to see if this drug will work or not..


----------



## DbabyWallace (May 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry. 9 days since you've had a BM?! That's so painful, gosh, I'm so sorry. Okay, your doctor needs to send you to a GI doctor. You are employing HER to help you. Doctors like to be the boss, but it's YOUR health. I don't even know if you need a referral to go, but push her to send you NOW. The other doctors will have more expertise and insight into your condition. I'm on Linzess, 290 dose. I will go for 5 days at a time without having a bowel movement, and then sometimes I will take it and be running to the bathroom all day long. It's a hit and miss. I was addicted to taking around 12 laxative pills and still not having any luck, so linzess has helped me ease off the laxatives while still having bowel movements once in a while. It is better than nothing. I have no side effects from the drug which is nice. I often get nauseous when I'm extremely constipated, so you can also have them prescribe anti-nausea medication.

And you are doing SO good staying off caffeine and what not. It's a really hard thing to do when you feel bad anyways and nothing seems to help. Stay strong, keep doing what you're doing. Milk of magnesia always really cleans me out. It makes me nauseous, but I'm sure you feel like crap anyways having no BM for days. I would take about 6 to 8 tablespoons at night and end up going in the morning. I would call your doc and get instructions for a do at home clean out. You need it. It is dangerous not to go for so many days.

Keep your chin up. God bless.


----------



## Sll22689 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been on Linzess for about 10 days and haven't had much success with it. It worked the very first day I took it- I was running to the bathroom all day,but since then, absolutely nothing. I haven't had a significant BM in 8 days now even between the Linzess, Miralax every night, and 2 glycerine suppositories. Nothing. Even though I constantly feel like I have to go, which I think is a result of the linzess stirring things up. I don't know if the linzess needs more time to be consistently effective or what, but so far it has done nothing but frustrate me. Hope you feel better soon and that you have better luck with the Linzess than me!


----------



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

I was only on the 145 dose of linzess and stopped after barely a week. I had really bad stomach cramps on it and I was going, but it was just so uncomfortable, and by the end of the week I had diarrhea from it.


----------

